# Introducing the 'Head Geek'



## Bob Hubbard

"I am Mr. Rorke, Your Host...Welcome to Fantasy Isla...."...err, ok, wrong show. 

Seriously, to start things rolling I figured I would introduce myself so that those who don't know me can see a bit of the person behind the avatars. 

I'm a self-employeed web designer/host with an interest in the martial arts. As part of my desire to learn more, back in 2001 I started a little local website called wnymartialarts.com which badly needed a chat area.  A long search led to the creation of a little message board called amusingly enough, 'martial talk'.  Jokingly refered to on another board as 'marital talk', we've grown a bit since then.    I'm usually found as of late behind the scenes, working on the next batch of tweaks and goodies to continue to grow MT. I am also the editor and publisher of MartialTalk Magazine.

My primary training is in Modern Arnis, and I have some small experience with Kenpo, Japanese sword, and Wing Chun. 

My eventual goal is to teach sword arts, and continue to build MT into the leading martial arts resource on the internet.

I'm also involved in sci-fi and anime fandom in the US, and have had some of my artwork on display at the Toronto Trek Conventions art show. 

I've writen articles on a number of topics, a few of which have been published.  I'm currently working on the 3rd of 4+ articles revolving around the war in the US of 1861-1865. (Civil War/2nd Revolution/etc)

Home page is at http://rustaz.com

:asian:


----------



## Mark Weiser

I would not put much weight to what the previous poster said. We put him together with used spare parts awhile back and became self aware soon afterwards. We let him think he runs the place. So play along okay.


----------



## MA-Caver

de Plane, De Plane!
Bossth, bossth... what's your fantasy bossth? 
"Tattoo, I would like to see you drive a brand new Chrysler Cordoba off the highest cliff on Fantasy Island."  
Oooh, I don't like that fantasy bossth. 


(from an _old_ MAD magazine spoof)


----------



## Flatlander

You all need to know that the picture on the Kaith's avatar is not really him.  If you click his name, you'll see his user profile.  That picture is him.  Ask him about the time he missed the sheath and slid the flaming sword into his pants.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Hey, I used to be "Hot Stuff".....


----------



## ninjaboyelroy

Why do you use Londo Molari as your avatar?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'm a bit of a B5 fan.  Plus, my current SIG quote is by Londo, and I often feel I can relate to him. 


Past Avatars:




























Of course, theres a few that have me in them:





 (That is me under the hood)





 "Silent Bob"  Its a handle I use elsewhere, and I did do the Kevin Smith / Silent Bob bit 1 year at a con.






 Also: http://www.rustaz.com/sigimages/flamebob2.gif  and  http://www.rustaz.com/sigimages/flaminbob.gif

And, the one that got me some strange looks, comments and emails:






Why so many?  Because I get bored, my mood changes, I'm working on a new project and it's sorta related.   On a few occations, it was to annoy folks on another board. (The censorship, Iraqi IM, and Tatu avatars were used elsewhere)


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers

Thanks for the post! Has anyone told you that you look like "Aragorn" under the hood!:drinkbeer


----------



## Bob Hubbard

My GF.   She's into the 'scruffy guys' thing.
(Aragorn, Maximus, etc)


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers

Sounds like an interesting lady!:asian:


----------



## unterlich

hahahaha
yo Mr Admin, I prefer the TATU girls than Mr Londo Molari heheeh

j/k


----------



## Chronuss

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Hey, I used to be "Hot Stuff".....


and now...just....stuff.  hehe.


----------



## Satt

Hello, my name is Jason and I love this site!!! I was just doing some google seaching when I stubled across this site and I had to join!!! I have toyed around a bit with Karate, Kenpo, and Shootfighting. I think I have finally found the one that clicks with me in To-Shin Do. I see a lot of bad comments about it in here, but I really have found a lot of enjoyment in it. I am doing the "long distance" thing. Anyway, thanks for making such an awesome site!!!


----------



## shesulsa

All hail Kaith!  All hail Kaith!


----------



## Flatlander

:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Just a friendly heads up.

Kaith is me, me is Kaith.

For a number of reasons, I'm splitting off a non-staff account for my personal use, and so I can test several new features.  Also, to try and lessen the "Kaith said it, so it's official policy" problem thats hit in the past. 

All other geekyness is of course, still in effect.


----------



## jfarnsworth

:uhyeah: 
I think we all have a slighty geekyness to us otherwise we probably wouldn't be here.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I got asked a great question, and figured I'd expand a bit on the reasons for the seperate accounts.



> (3) Just out of curiousity, why sometimes BOB and sometimes KAITH? if you don't mind my asking


 Bob is me, Kaith is me. I've used Kaith so long, it's me. (Heck, some folks only know me by that name, and I've known them for a decade.  )

 But Why?

 I am trying to separate "Kaith the Admin" from "Bob the person".  
 Too often I will say something, and it is seen as an official statement, be it a comment, a nudge, a warning, etc.  Certain political, religious or personal opinion statements have been seen as being "MT position" when in fact, they were my own.

 So, this is partially an attempt to separate "Bob Hubbard, person" from "Kaith Rustaz/Bob Hubbard, Owner of MartialTalk". It's also to lessen the "Kaith said it, so it's official". Bob Hubbard is a MT Member.  Kaith is an Admin.  Bob Hubbard is just another MT Supporting Member. This account has no admin powers, can't moderate beans.  

 I am also in the gradual process of stepping back from day-to-day moderating of MartialTalk.  In fact, right now, I am running the technical side of the site, while Mike Seigel (SEIG) is running the Operations side.  Mike is in charge of the staff, and enforcing policy.  I make sure the hamster is on the wheel so teh site keeps spinning, and researching new goodies to keep expanding things.

 We have an excellent staff here. MT is large enough that I can't do everything like I did way back when we started, and when I log in as Kaith I see all the 'todos' for the staff, and tend to "try to do it all myself", which is pointless when I have a qualified staff.    So, the short version is "So I can get out of my staffs way." 

 This is also for technical reasons. 
 It's hard for me to test a new feature as an admin, because admins see all. Members, don't. In the past, I'd just create a temp account, test, the delete it. This way, I can test, and not worry as much.  



 Plus, if I ever get that big buy-out offer we site admins dream about....


----------



## Melissa426

OK, now I understand! :uhyeah: (I think)

BTW, personally, I think this website is very fair, unbiased, and professional.  Plus, lots of good MA info!


Here's to you, and your staff !   
:burp: 

Peace,
Melissa


----------



## Flatlander

There's a "Bob, the person"?  I always thought you were a bot. :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

...or possibly Klingon.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ya know....it's funny you should mention "Klingon"

See http://ikvdevisor.com for that bit o info.....


----------



## jjmcc

Hello and Welcome


----------



## trueaspirer

wow, so the admins arent all mindless robots. Cool!


----------



## Goldendawn8

Welcome Bob, look forward to new posts from you!


----------



## tom fox

WOW..I like this site better then Bullshido already..to hardcore over there...Not that Martial Arts should not be Hardcore, just the language is to much for me


----------



## Kacey

This is definitely one of the best places to hang out and talk about martial arts - welcome!


----------



## exile

tom fox said:


> WOW..I like this site better then Bullshido already..to hardcore over there...Not that Martial Arts should not be Hardcore, just the language is to much for me



My impression is, Bullshido is _mostly_ language... the site suffers from testosterone poisoning. A lot of posturing, and free trade in hostility. Visited it a few times as a lurker and decided an honest bar fight would be more pleasant to hang around...


----------



## Drac

I am STILL confused...Welcome to whomever you are at the moment...


----------



## Mr Jubilant

hello Bob/kaith , im new to the martial-talk community, but already I am impressed with the site. Thanx for dropping by to introduce yourself, i think that your work-of-art(s) :wink1: will become a valiable asset to my developement as a taekwondo practitioner. Many thanx.


----------



## JBrainard

Bob Hubbard said:


> For a number of reasons, I'm splitting off a non-staff account for my personal use, and so I can test several new features...All other geekyness is of course, still in effect.


 
Would you by any chance tell us what the new features might be (can you tell I'm a geek)?

And to the newbies who popped up on this thread,
Ave.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Was an old post. Most of the features have already been setup, rep system, arcade, photo gallery etc.

Hmm....means its time to brainstorm and find new toys to add again, lol.


----------



## MasterWright

Thanks for everything that you Do for us


----------



## MasterWright

Hey Satt, Could have used a little more COWBELL !

I got a fever, and the only remedy is more Cowbell!



Satt said:


> Hello, my name is Jason and I love this site!!! I was just doing some google seaching when I stubled across this site and I had to join!!! I have toyed around a bit with Karate, Kenpo, and Shootfighting. I think I have finally found the one that clicks with me in To-Shin Do. I see a lot of bad comments about it in here, but I really have found a lot of enjoyment in it. I am doing the "long distance" thing. Anyway, thanks for making such an awesome site!!!


----------

